# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Grevelingendam am Mittwoch, den 08.08.2018!

## Lwensee

Tach Freunde,

spontan mache ich mich mit einem Freund am 08.08. auf zum Grevelingendam in Zeeland, NL. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort? 

Ihr knnte mir dann gerne Tipps geben, wie ich ohne Schleudersturz in die Schlaufen gelange ;-) 15-19 Knoten, 23 Grad Luft, Sonne - das gibt's bei uns aufm Baggerloch vielleicht zweimal im Jahr... kenn' ich gar nicht.

Gre, Julian

----------


## Lwensee

...es war hervorragend! Leider war der Wind nicht ganz Sideshore, sondern minimal off, sodass durch teilweise Abdeckungen einige Ben da waren. Weit drauen war es etwas konstanter, aber auch richtig stark - zu stark fr einen Aufsteiger wie mich. Mittags war ich mit 6,0 unterwegs auf 133l und 48cm Finne, nachmittags dann 7,0.

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hrt sich doch gut an.
Offshore, also auf der Nordsee?

----------


## Lwensee

> Hrt sich doch gut an.
> Offshore, also auf der Nordsee?



Mit "off" meinte ich hier nur: ablandiger Wind  :Smile:  ich traue mich nicht auf die Nordsee, dazu bin ich noch zu schlecht. War wirklich nur am Grevelingendam, ca. 30 Minuten von der offenen Nordsee entfernt, auf dem Grevelingenmeer. 

Das Grevelingenmeer ist der grte Salzwasser-Binnensee Europas. Er ist durch den bekannten Brouwersdam von der Nordsee getrennt.

----------

